# 3x male dumbo rats - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:3
Sex: male
Age(s): 1 year. 
Name(s): None. 
Neutered: No. 
Reason for rehoming: Unwanted pets that were kept in appalling conditions.
Will the group be split: They must stay together. 
Other: Really sweet boys. All three will fall asleep if you scratch them behind the ears <3


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now rehomed


----------

